# Beam Tele stopping all Torrent sites!



## bssunilreddy (Jan 18, 2014)

Hai,

I cannot open any torrent site in Beam Broadband.Please help me?
I cannot open kat.ph and 1337x.org in Beam Tele.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 18, 2014)

I can open them. ISP: Pacenet.
So yea, your's is blocked by Beam. Use a VPN/Proxy.

Change Beam.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 18, 2014)

@Vyom,can you open uploaded.net & depositfiles.com?try https version too.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 18, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> @Vyom,can you open uploaded.net & depositfiles.com?try https version too.



I can open uploaded.net via https. But depositfiles.com is not opening. It just keeps on loading forever. isup.me says its down only for me. Oh well. I don't use any of them anyway.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 18, 2014)

Vyom said:


> I can open them. ISP: Pacenet.
> So yea, your's is blocked by Beam. Use a VPN/Proxy.
> 
> Change Beam.


I never used VPN/Proxy in my life and I don't know how to use them now.
Can anyone provide step up step guide as to how to use VPN/Proxy?
I am now able to open the above sites via google search only.At least I am able to open. Problem solved.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jan 18, 2014)

Its easy to use a vpn. Just buy their subscription and install their client. In terms of service private internet access is best supports torrenting and provides high anonymity


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 18, 2014)

Try using tor. Its totally anonymous and secure too.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 18, 2014)

Bsnl has also blocked a lot of p2p and file sharing sites. Baaaaad.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 18, 2014)

Have you tried the PirateBrowser? Or at aleast tor?


----------



## Vyom (Jan 18, 2014)

bavusani said:


> I never used VPN/Proxy in my life and I don't know how to use them now.
> Can anyone provide step up step guide as to how to use VPN/Proxy?
> I am now able to open the above sites via google search only.At least I am able to open. Problem solved.



Best is to us TunnerlBear. One setting and you are on a VPN. Turn the setting off, and you are back to normal.
Plus, 500 GB usage is monthly is free using VPN. (alteast when I used to use it).


----------



## snap (Jan 18, 2014)

Using beam and can access the sites and it is kickass.to now i think

hmm i guess they are starting to block


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 18, 2014)

Yeah.. Strangly kat is opening okay. Other sites are blocked.


----------



## baiju (Jan 18, 2014)

I can access tpb from bsnl using opera turbo mode .


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 18, 2014)

@Vyom,it's 500mb not 500gb.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 18, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Have you tried the PirateBrowser? Or at aleast tor?



What is a pirate browser?IS it use only to browse P2P sites?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jan 18, 2014)

bavusani said:


> What is a pirate browser?IS it use only to browse P2P sites?



It's a mod of Mozilla by Piratebay Team!Basically a combination of VPN technology to let you access torrent sites specifically.

You can browse normal sites though!

25 million downloads in 1 day  !Gosh!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 18, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> It's a mod of Mozilla by Piratebay Team!Basically a combination of VPN technology to let you access torrent sites specifically.
> 
> You can browse normal sites though!
> 
> 25 million downloads in 1 day  !Gosh!



Thanks for the explanation buddy.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jan 18, 2014)

Yeah its true. They are blocking sites.


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 18, 2014)

Try opening the blocked sites through *Hide My Ass! Free Proxy and Privacy Tools - Surf The Web Anonymously*


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 18, 2014)

That is more of a temporary soln. But its good.


----------



## swatkats (Jan 19, 2014)

There should be a block request from DOT. Beam doesn't do it like Airtel.
yeah those sites aren't opening here. Try proxies


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 19, 2014)

try TOR, Ultrasurf or proxies.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 19, 2014)

swatkats said:


> There should be a block request from DOT. Beam doesn't do it like Airtel.
> yeah those sites aren't opening here. Try proxies



There was nothing on the news about this..


----------

